# Change the shifter light?



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Are you talking about the light next to shifter? I usually don't look there when I'm shifting. Have you tried that cluster light modifier? It will brighten or dim the entire instrument cluster. If this doesn't work you're going to have to do some work on the interior. Have you considered just using the DIC to determine what gear you're in?


----------

